# Springtime Giants



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Spring is here and so are the big fish. Wading and drifting both live or artificial baits are effective in pursuing these big fish.

We have some boats with dates available. Call, text, or email to book.

Capt Trey Prye
281.702.0490

[email protected]


----------

